# Newly weaned baby- Can it eat TOO much?



## PepperNugget (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi all.

I am new to the forum, and was hoping for some advice.

I have kept 'Tiels for 15 years, but have never had this experience before. I also have never had such a new bird, so not sure if this is normal 

Just got a newly weaned baby, I would say 'she' is 9 weeks. She is on fresh and sprouted seed as well as some fruit and veg, but is absolutely insistent in eating constantly. And I mean constantly. She is drinking a little, but the focus is on the food! Seed preferred. She will sit IN the dish and just go for it. 

I have heard that they are able to self regulate and eat what they need, but the amount this one is consuming concerns me. Should I be rationing 'her'?

** Terms she and her used loosely! Who knows, the little piggy may be a boy!

I thank you in advance, T.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Unfortunately I have had a similar problem in the past. Did you buy her weaned? Was she hand reared or parent raised?
Hopefully someone more knowledgeable can help you out here.


----------



## PepperNugget (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, bought fully weaned. 

She is hand raised.

She is not vomiting or showing any signs of distress... she just wants to EAT.

I am very confused, I have never, ever seen a bird do this.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Is it possible that the breeder sold you it before being sure it was actually fully weaned?
It could be possible that your bird was doing it whilst still with the breeder, but the breeder sold her thinking that this meant she was weaned. If that makes sense? 
Although, can you see the bird de-husk the seed? Or is she just gulping it down whole?

With the bird I had that did this in the past, he would just gulp it down without dehusking the seed. He was not weaned, so I let him eat explore this food, which he obviously take great interest in. But i was worried he might not be able to digest it without dehusking it, and woth the great quantity je consumed. The only reason I'm questioning if your bird is weaned or not, is because of how much your bird is taking an interest in these foods.

I'm a bit kafuffalled as to what's going on really, but I would just keep an eye on her if she is still consuming all the food without dehusking it.
You said you noticed that she isn't drinking as much. This could be because of the water content in the fresh foods you are supplying.

Anyone more knowledgable that can help out here? 
Good luck!


----------



## Sparky04 (Oct 21, 2011)

Is she actually consuming a lot of the food or is she throwing most of it? Personally I've never encountered this problem. My sister's Hahn's macaw eats a lot especially when he was a baby, but he's always been a healthy weight. I really don't know if it's a common problem for them to eat more than they can handle.  Hope someone else can give you some advice.


----------



## PepperNugget (Oct 18, 2012)

She is dehusking the seed. She is consuming a lot of it!

Perhaps I am just a nervous new bird Mama! I have always got my birds when they were older than this!


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok then, well I wouldn't worry too much if she is dehusking them.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can weigh her weekly to watch her weight but if her poops are normal and she's acting normal then I would say its just something to watch. You don't have to give her food when she's out with you...


----------

